# Colonna Bottle Capper/Corker



## Putterrr (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever used this corker? Good, bad, other thoughts

thx

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/wine...corkers/colonna-bottle-capper-and-corker.html


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2012)

No experience with the product. I would imagine it would be fine for capping beer bottles but not sure how it would work with wine bottles. That being said, the reviews that are on line seem to give it very high ratings. Seems very expensive for a plastic piece, though.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think you would be happy with it - it doesn't appear to compress corks and, in fact, their own recommendation is to use #8 corks since #9 are too hard to use with it. They also suggest this is just a cost effective starter unit and suggest upgrading to a double lever or a floor corker. As Rocky stated, it's probably good for beer capping but not so great for wine corking.


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2012)

Buy yourself a true wine corker. For reasons already stated, that one is not going to last long or work very well.


----------



## pioneergirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Someone is reading my mind! I was just searching this topic as we brew beer and now make wine and want a combo capper/corker. I researched the topic and came across 2 other threads in a homebrew forum/s. Here is one:
http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=691.0

The other thread also referenced the ferrari champagne floor corker which also has an optional crown capper #40127. Wonder if the regular "italian floor corker" has an optional crown capper attachment for it?

Obviously there is a big price difference between the two. And I am not certain as to the ease of use of the colona brand. What's with all those slatted edges? And there is plastic involved. I know that WE here in my house are not gentle people and I will likely steer my husband in the direction of the more durable looking items although costlier - we do tend to break things. BUT, I'd love to hear anyone elses input or thoughts about ONE MACHINE that DOES IT ALL! Capping and Corking (although I don't think I ever do champagne)


----------



## Flem (Feb 23, 2012)

Fine Vine Wines, one of our sponsors carries a bottle capping attachment which fits the Italian Floor Corker. It costs about $26.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 23, 2012)

Flem said:


> Fine Vine Wines, one of our sponsors carries a bottle capping attachment which fits the Italian Floor Corker. It costs about $26.



me too. 

Just one of the many things I need to get on the web site...


----------



## Flem (Feb 23, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> me too.
> 
> Just one of the many things I need to get on the web site...



Sorry, Doug. I didn't know.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 23, 2012)

Flem said:


> Fine Vine Wines, one of our sponsors carries a bottle capping attachment which fits the Italian Floor Corker. It costs about $26.



i've seen these but often wondered how reliable they are compared to a "real" capper.. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## SouthernChemist (Feb 23, 2012)

Dugger said:


> I don't think you would be happy with it - it doesn't appear to compress corks and, in fact, their own recommendation is to use #8 corks since #9 are too hard to use with it. They also suggest this is just a cost effective starter unit and suggest upgrading to a double lever or a floor corker. As Rocky stated, it's probably good for beer capping but not so great for wine corking.



I've seen one used with a #9 cork, actually...while getting a #8 cork into the bottle probably is a little easier, it wasn't particularly difficult with the #9. The top of the cork gets a little indented from the way it pushes the cork in the bottle, but they do go in all the way.


----------



## Putterrr (Feb 24, 2012)

Thx all

Saw one on kijiji and was wondering how well it worked for both.

I have the agata bench capper and Portuguese floor corker that is currently being modified so I was just curious


----------



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2012)

"...made of heavy duty plastic..."

I'll stick with my Italian floor corker.


----------

